# Ork Nobz question



## Chaos40kAD (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello friends, I am new to Orks, but have enjoyed warhammer 40k for a while. I am curious why most people don't run a squad of Nobz, usually just a squad of boyz with a Nob with PK in it. I understand running a Nob in a squad of boyz with the PK, but why no dedicated squad of nobz? 

Just curious


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Lots of people run squads of Nobz. but in a competetive setting, Nob bikers are the way to go.

I like squads of nobs, all with powerclaws and cybork bodies. Pretty epic on the charge.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Most ork lists I play have a squad ob nobz/nob bikerz in their lists, it may just be the area/people you play, whether their lists are meant to be competitive, and whether your opponents actually know what they are doing 

Painboyz added to the squad so they can all be given cybork bodies is FTW. Just increases their survivability sooo much!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I prefer to take swarms of boyz (we're talking 180 here), so I don't usually take Nobz because of their points. it's hard enough deciding whether to take a mob of Boyz or a mob of Kanz!

I do love their models though. SOOO many bits!


----------



## Chaos40kAD (Apr 25, 2009)

I bought the Nobz kit and turned all my AoBR nobz into big choppa nobz (love that jewelers saw  ). Then I used the nob kit to make 3 PK nobs to lead my boy squads. As for the Big Choppa nobz, I am thinking to have them run with Ghaz in a battlewagon or something. I dunno I guess I'll try them out  

Thanks again Friends :read:


----------



## Chaos40kAD (Apr 25, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> Painboyz added to the squad so they can all be given cybork bodies is FTW. Just increases their survivability sooo much!


Yes, I didn't even realize you could do that, thanks for the tip  I have a painboy just waiting for this purpose. Big choppas, painboy and Ghaz, woot 

thanks again Friends

-Brett


----------



## n3koj1n (Nov 19, 2010)

I actually run a Nobz Mob. Here's my recipie.

9 Nobz

1 Painboy

3 with PKs

3 with Big Choppas

Sprinkle kombi-weapons and wargear liberally.

Give them all Armor and Cybork.

Toss in with 1 Warboss in a Trukk.

Throw at enemy units.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Nobs really arent that great. They are extremely vulnerable to high strength weapons, which a lot of people are stalking up on. Most of the competitive armies I have seen have at least one unit that can just wipe the floor with a nob mob.


----------

